# Orcs and Magic Items



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Having seen the new O&G book (and don't ask me questions because I wasn't paying huge amounts of attention, anything worth knowing will already have been posted by those who actually made some effort) and knowing that the Magic Items have been dramatically reduced, I looked back at the BRB. Wow! There are loads of Items and some really very good ones. The question I want to pose, is what ones will work best with our Orcs and Gobbos? 
Obviously, with our sneaky ladz, we don't want to make them too expensive, although a tooled-up Gobbo Boss/Big Boss might make for a nasty surprise once in a while. With our Orc-y Bosses, we can really beef them up.
So far, I like the _Enchanted Shield_ which is just more than the cost of a (new) fully tooled-up Gobbo, and increases your armour save by +2. For just under 50 pts, you can get a 2+ AS. The _Shield of Ptolos_ gives a 1+ AS against Shooting! Nice!
The _Fencer's Blades_ will give +1A (I think, as they are a Paired Weapon) and WS10. They're a bit pricey, but just imagine our Gobbos almost unable to be hit by enemies!
There is a Magic Banner that gives the unit Flaming Attacks, another that makes it cause Fear, though the one that allows a re-roll of Charge Distance might see more use.
_Sivejir's Hex Scroll_ could be fun to take out a meddling Wizard, as might the _Forbidden Rod_ and _Trickster's Shard_.
The Enchanted Items also seem to hold much promise.
Ok. So. A couple of ways to do this. Dream load-outs, what we think will be really kick-ass. Then load-outs that are going to be value for points; this might be the category that is best for the Gobbos, but Orcs will need to be economical too! I'm playing a 3000 point game sometime just after the new book is released, so I'd be interested in what people come up with.
Ahem; WAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHH!

GFP


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Almost unable to be hit? You mean one 2 wound model being hit on a 5 by anything WS4 or less? Shaking in my boots.

Enchanted Shield? Yeah, really scary, gobbo with a 2+ AS that can't parry.

Shield of Ptolos - should be in a unit meaning it's less than useful.

Flaming Attacks became more decent - there's no more immunity any more, but the fact that it has no effect on magic weapons at all reduces it's efficiency. Fear is nearly useless. Reroll charge distance is useful, but only rarely, as most games it's a second turn charge, and if both close the distance, you're going to be well within range, excluding poor rolling.

Scrolls are too expensive for the most part.

Only Enchanted Item that's of real use is the tricksters shard on a character hunter.

Most lords revolve around Talisman of Prevention, and then some magical doohicky from their own books. For the weapons, the only decent one is the ASF. The rest are merely mediocre, of which the dedicated books are often far better excluding several particular combinations (such as WS10 Grave Guard for Vampires).


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Not much help there, mate. I'm after interesting and fun combos, not outright dismissal. Try again?

GFP


----------



## Flem (Feb 11, 2011)

If you are going for the fencer blades, i advise it on a gobbo lord with glittering scales as it gives your opponent an additonal -1 to hit.

Although alot of the magic weapons are alot better now, since according to what i heard every weapon will be a choppa and grant +1 strenght the first round of combat. So weapons that give extra attacks, now also give a +1 strenght on the first turn of combat.

enchanted items, i always loved the mask of EEEEEE on a goblin(not that good but awsome to imagine). The potion of strenght might be usefull aswell as the +3 I potion. But like Vaz said the other trickster shard is the best item in that list for it's point cost.


Flem,


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> Not much help there, mate. I'm after interesting and fun combos, not outright dismissal. Try again?
> 
> GFP


I'm good cheers. There's not many "interesting and fun combo's" to be had with the basic army sets.

It's when you get the special ones which allow fairly good combinations - such as the HE Armour of Caledor and Vambraces of Defence giving a 2+ Rerollable and a 4++, or perhaps something causing -Ld and then having Leadership benefitting uses.

BRB items are basic one dimensional items which only when combined with the unique stuff in the Army Books for fun - such as Helm of Commandment + Fencers Blades (WS10 Grave Guard), or the Amber Pendant+ASF Sword (Enemies ASL, you ASF for reroll to hit).

Particularly armies which have additional rules for characters to allow in effect 200pt combo's, like Slann, Warriors of Chaos, Beastmen, or Bretonnia.


----------

